# Three , Female , Edinburgh UK



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Country: Scotland
State/Region: Lothians
City/Town: Edinburgh
Number of rats: Three
Gender: Female
Age(s): Beanie - 1year. Rattles - 11 months. Bailey - 16 weeks.
Name(s): Beanie Rattles Bailey
Colours: 2 himalayn dumbos. And a beige hooded
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Moving abroad
Temperament: All extremly friendly. Though bailey still a little shy.
Medical problems: Rattles sneezes occasionally. 
Will the group be split: No
Transport available: Pick Up Only
Other: Must have owned rats before !
URL of Pictures: http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=6121.html http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=6905.html
URL of Videos: None
Preferred donation: Â£5 Each


SideNote : I Am selling cage and accessories aswell. Email me for more info.

[email protected]


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Have you had any luck rehoming your furkids?

I was just thinking, if you run out of options, I'm near London. We can try put a rat train together?


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

No Luck rehoming yet. Although i am gettin more ads up . 
A rat train would be a good idea. But personally i cant travel much..


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I can't travel too far (can't drive) but I have an under-the-thumb taxi driver (I mean mother hehe) who will shuttle me where I have to be LOL

Keep me posted - I'm happy to take your girls if you can't find anyone locally and if we can find a way to get them down here. LOL - a lot of 'ifs' there, huh?


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

LOL yes that is a lot of "ifs" . Yes i will keep you updated. If i havnt found anywhere i will contact you


----------



## Sarah86 (May 3, 2008)

I'm assuming you've found a home for your girls? Realise the post is a few months old now but if you're still stuck I'm in Sunderland, had rats for a few years now and love my 3 girls to pieces! Would always be happy to take on more as a couple are approaching their twilight years now.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Sarah86 said:


> I'm assuming you've found a home for your girls? Realise the post is a few months old now but if you're still stuck I'm in Sunderland, had rats for a few years now and love my 3 girls to pieces! Would always be happy to take on more as a couple are approaching their twilight years now.


I'm also in Sunderland lol


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

I have made a new thread upadting. Please check there for available rats.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

here is the link. http://ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=11309.html


----------

